# How To Tell If A Blue Diamond Is "true" At 4-5 Inches (or Youn



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

i have a young blue diamond and peru rhom... both around 5in...... they look very similar at that size... I was just wondering if any of you members know how sellers label a blue diamond at this size..... besides saying if you can see blue glare at certain angles and nice diamond shape.. what else is there to look for?............... in the pic below is my blue diamond on the left and black peru on the right...... the "black peru" is for sale and I think it could be a diamond?


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

this is the "blue diamond" what do you guys think..... do you think it will grow out to be a true blue?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

They guess.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

It's collection point.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I think the one one the right it a Black Onyx or a Chocolate Charcoal Diamond. But you will need to let him put some size on before we can get a positive I.D.

The one on the left is most likely a Royal Aquamarine Diamond. Yeah, I'm about 90% sure it is.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Good questions... I'd be curious to know as well. My 2 Xingus are getting a diamond shape, and one has nice purple/blue glitter on him, and even looks marble at certain angles & lighting.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Traveller said:


> It's collection point.


Based on what?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Based on what? 
It's collection point.
This


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Traveller said:


> Based on what?
> It's collection point.
> This


Your wrong. But humor me please... Where do you think Diamond rhoms come from?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

A rhom is a rhom, the term "diamond" is something made up simply to describe a fish that shows an unusually pointed tail fin or glittery scales. Now however it's used for anything that shows a particular colour under certain light and angles. Non of it is scientific, except for the collection point, and until rhoms are divided into different species then these common names are worthless and meaningless.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

"True Diamonds" come from peru... But most of what I see sold as diamonds I wouldn't call a diamond as it looks like a normal 4-5" rhom..

this is a True Diamond rhom...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

^ Collection point


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Traveller said:


> ^ Collection point


Looks when adult....

Most vendors call any rhom with a blue hue, a couple sparkles or a yellow gillplate a diamond.

And its not collection point because not all rhoms that come out of peru are Diamonds.

I know myself will never pay 120+shipping for a 4-5" fish that could just turn out to be a normal rhom.

Diamonds IMHO won't be diamonds untill around 7-8" in length... So really you can't tell when they are small.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

-Just adding this in based on JZ's last post that was made as i was typing. My collection point for "diamonds" i am refering to specific rivers not just a country. A river or even better a pin point location is alot more accurate in comparing juvies to adults then it is for an entire country. Rhoms from peru do not all look the same but rhoms from certain rivers or river sytems will often share some charachteristics so a collectionpoint as a country is not very valid unless you know mroe information that can say the fish is from a certain part of the country where "diamonds" are commonly found.

I agree with JZ that the term is diamond is applied to pretty much any p with at least a single glittery scale. I don't know if some of you realize it or not but you can get pretty much any p to show "diamonds" at some part of their life yet i don't call my rbp (who have more diamonds then most "diamond rhoms" i have seen) "diamond rbp". What is often called true diamonds who where originally from certain areas but now half the rhoms you see are being called diamonds from just a single pic and an unknown collection point.

To the op it depends on what you consider a "true" diamond to be. Certain locations do have p's that will show more sparkle but IMO it is rediculous to see some 4" fish being IDed as a "diamond" if no collection point or anything is known about the fish. With a collection point you can speculate what it will look like as an adult based on what other adults from that river look like but unless you have seen those adults you don't know the extent of the "diamonds" as different people have differnt standards.

IMO at the end of the day the terms diamond, highback, snakeskin, super... are all just sales gimmicks that usually start refering to certain groups of somewhat unique fish but end up as a description that has been taken out of its original and intended context as is use becomes more widespread making the new usage reffering to any fish that is even remotely close to the original usage.

I personally will buy a fish based on appearace though it is nice to know the collection point purely out of interest but, if it makes you or others feel better to spend more money on a fish with a fancy title slapped in front of its name then by all means go for it.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Nice picture of the Diamond Rhom.

Like said here - no TRUE thing as a diamond rhom. Unsure if they are found in certain localities, though you would probably never here of where the TRUE ones are found (like the nice picture above), as the fisher man and/or exporter will attempt not to disclose the location.

nice fish like that picture sell very quick.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks guy.... the "blue diamond" is from Venezuela and the "Black rhom" is from peru.... so that what I was told from aquascape and ae aq. I was more less asking if there was more to look for in a young rhom to tell if it would grow out to be a diamond.... I take Alex word for it and i do belive the BD sold to me will be "true".... for it does have a bit of yellowish gill plate and blue shine at angles... but like jz said you dont know with a small rhom..... i do belive there are some hot spot collection points where there are more chances of catching diamonds that are large enough to tell it is "true".... so the smaller rhoms they catch in those spots that have any glitter or color to them are labled and sold as diamond..... if i could do it again i would of just spent the extra cash to get a larger diamond already showing color... its interesting to watch the 2 in my 55 with divider..... they look so diff in shape and color.... hard to get a good pic for they bite and peck at each other at divider.... they show no signs of stress like ppl say can happen with divided tank..... they actually swim around and are active insted of shying away like they did when they were in seperate tanks... they also are eating better... which is beefing them up... but i am in hurry to sell so my "bd" can have the 55 to it self.... i know i cannot not provide over 2 125 gallons for i have a large "true black diamond" or i guess i could say "purple diamond" as well....







i hope for the buyer that my "black rhom" turns out to be a diamond... but i will be super pissed if my "bd" turns out to be not a "true blue"...........................


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

IMO A Diamond rhom shouldn't just have a hue... Any fish can have a colored hue at a certain angle. Diamond rhoms should have the sparkling scales with or without lights at any angle.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> IMO A Diamond rhom shouldn't just have a hue... Any fish can have a colored hue at a certain angle. Diamond rhoms should have the sparkling scales with or without lights at any angle.


it does have some shiny scales.... but it so small and young still... will see i guess


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Most vendors call any rhom with a blue hue, a couple sparkles or a yellow gillplate a diamond.


This is my blue diamond marginatus


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Many species show variations from the same location. Even very isolated populations can show huge variation. For example take a look at TRULY wild populations of the Endlers livebearer and you'll see massive variation in their appearance despite being collected from the same location.

As was said earlier, these are just names given by traders to sell fish, trying to categorise them is like trying to nail a jelly to a wall. It's just mother nature in action, she likes to throw some curve balls to see what works best.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sh*t ill post my old boy to if everyone is posting diamonds, at times he was blue hue, even seen a purple tint in him plus gold and no hue at all
13" in all his glory don't mind the battle scars















also a smaller rhom showing blue gold purple and regular hues must have been a rainbow rhom


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

If any fish deserves to be called a Blue Diamond Rhom it is the one in Zanni's pic. Awesome glitter. 
I really hope my little rhom with blue hues turns out like that but I am not holding my breath


----------

